# CKC breeding age?



## erica4481

I've googled and found different age requirements for CKC registered dogs. Some say 2 yrs , 18 mos,and 12 mos. Does anyone know for sure how old a female mini dachshund has to be in order to register her puppies?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Are you talking about the Canadian kennel club, or continental?? Which CKC?


----------



## erica4481

Continental


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

The dam has to be at least 12 months old to register a litter, no younnger. I'm pretty sure that that is the age requirement on all canine registries too, they dont want you having a litter out of a female that is just a pup herself.


----------



## pitchik

The legals really do not matter. It is more ethics taht you need to be concerned with. You shouldnt breed until the dam is at LEAST 2 years old, same goes for the sire. At two years of age, any faults will be well known by then. And why would you want to breed a dog if it has faults? Mini D's sometimes develop arthritus at an early age in the front legs/shoulders and of course tests should also be done at that age to determine bone density, because if there is any sign of a genetic issue there, you shouldn't breed.


----------



## erica4481

I emailed CKC about the required age and they responded. They said the age requirement is 6 months which is ridiculous!!


----------



## enchantedgoats

I always said second heat with our labs.


----------



## erica4481

enchantedgoats said:


> I always said second heat with our labs.


The vet also said 2 nd heat. He said if you wait too long to breed smaller dogs they are likely to have more trouble. And that they should be bred when their bones are still soft or something like that.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yep, second heat. Waiting too long isn't good, neither is being every 2 years, it's harder on them than being once a year. 
Continental kennel club isn't a real registry in my opinion. They'll register a toaster if it looks like a dog, seeings how they have a photo application registration for and if looks like the breed you are applying for, they'll register it as purebred.


----------



## Texaslass

QUOTE]They'll register a toaster if it looks like a dog[/QUOTE]

Bahaha![


----------



## erica4481

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Yep, second heat. Waiting too long isn't good, neither is being every 2 years, it's harder on them than being once a year.
> Continental kennel club isn't a real registry in my opinion. They'll register a toaster if it looks like a dog, seeings how they have a photo application registration for and if looks like the breed you are applying for, they'll register it as purebred.


Yea I know that now. When I first decided to get them I didn't realize that Ckc was really a sham. But they are healthy and I love them so that's all that matters to me


----------

